# I feel very accomplished today!



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know this doesn't really have to do with pets but it does have to do with baby animals. I was at my boyfriends house and managed to get myself involved with a baby armadillo, I am pretty sure the poor little guys mom is dead, hit by a car most likely, he was walking near the road in mid-day time. He was a tiny little thing, cute in a weird sort of way too. 

Anyway he is now safe at a place that takes care of displaced animals, they will take care of him until he is old enough to survive on his own. : D


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw, good job! Very glad you didn't try to take care of him yourself, hopefully he'll do great at the shelter.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, and I am definitely not, I wouldn't have been able to give him the care he needed, I don't have the experience either to raise an animal like that anyway. He is much better off where he is, and the people taking care of him will give him a much better life and release him in an environment where he will be safe when he is old enough to be on his own..


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AW! good job on saving him and gettin him on his way to a healthier life in his natural enviorment!!!!


----------

